# Which one do you prefer - Physical or virtual cubes?



## Cubeimpact (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it easier to solve a virtual cube or a physical one? And write down your reasons. I personally like physical cubes because I like the texture of a real rubik's cube, and because it's easier for me to perform algorithms. :tu


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 28, 2012)

I like physical cubes, mainly because I suck at virtual ones. It's pretty complicated to me :S


----------



## JasonK (Feb 28, 2012)

A poll would be handy. I'd expect you to get a *lot* more votes for physical...


----------



## Cubeimpact (Feb 28, 2012)

yea..I'm a newb at those...I dunno how to do a poll...


----------



## Photon (Feb 28, 2012)

Redundant question imo. real cubes will win over virtual cubes any day. I haven't seen very many virtual cubes that are easy to solve. The speed of a real will simply never be matched.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 28, 2012)

i hate cube slims


----------



## Cubeimpact (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea me too. But if you download virtuals onto ur phone/ipod, then it's more easy to carry around...though yes physical cubes are much better for me.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 28, 2012)

physical, no doubt
Though I'm faster with the virtual Rubik's clock I made myself, then the physical one I own. Maybe because I'm faster at typing then cubing.


----------



## thatkid (Feb 28, 2012)

http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 28, 2012)

If I could be better in higames 7x7 it'll be much better, but physical cubes for me. Virtual can be really fun though, but it kills my neck ._.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 28, 2012)

Physical, 
but I do like mental cubes. It's fun attempting to solve in your head.


----------



## emolover (Feb 28, 2012)

Most people except qqwref and Ben will say physical cubes.

Sims are fun but I suck.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll answer this in a week or 2 because i love higames and i just started playing


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 28, 2012)

^ lolben is lol

OT: I prefer physical cubes because I'm too lazy to learn simulator commands


----------



## KJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Physical, but sim cubes are free...

BUT I SUCK AT SIMS


----------



## gyc6001 (Feb 29, 2012)

Physical. 
What's the meaning of cubing anymore, if it is virtualized?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 29, 2012)

physical
i TRIED to use gabbasoft(?) a long time ago, but i failed even at the 2x2


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 29, 2012)

I built a puzzle virtual that explains how pure the corners. Without the help of his cube even a good player has difficulty to succeed.

[video]http://pages.videotron.com/toulou/gaetan/[/video]


----------



## stricgoogle (Feb 29, 2012)

Photon said:


> I haven't seen very many virtual cubes that are easy to solve. The speed of a real will simply never be matched.


Why do you need them easy to solve?
As for speed... above 5x5x5 it's more "The speed of a sim will simply never be matched."


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 29, 2012)

stricgoogle said:


> The speed of a sim will simply never be matched."



Agree. I'm faster on sim than IRL at 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, megaminx, gigaminx, teraminx, square 1, 3x3x2, 3x3x1, pyraminx crystal, 2x2x3 and 2x2x1.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there anyone here who is slower when solving sims but likes them more than physical cubes?
(Just curious, I'm not trying to say that only people who are faster like them more)


----------



## Sillas (Feb 29, 2012)

Physical cubes. You can touch, feel and practice.


----------



## Photon (Mar 1, 2012)

stricgoogle said:


> Why do you need them easy to solve?
> As for speed... above 5x5x5 it's more "The speed of a sim will simply never be matched."


 
I haven't tried beyond 3x3. 2x2, I've tried on and off. Idk about big cubes... "easy to solve" as in, "easy to handle while solving". The mouse movements are not always accurate. I try F', but get R', and stuff like that. I guess there are good sims, but I haven't come across any...


----------



## LNZ (Mar 1, 2012)

I much prefer physical cubes. I really don't have much ability to solve virtual puzzles. 

But I do owe virtual puzzles for something at least. 

My first ever 4x4 and 5x5 solves were on virtual cubes.

And much of the skill I learned to solve big cube centres and especially the last two centres on big cubes came from trying the commutator algorithms on Gabbasoft where I could see the commutators in action and on cubes up to 15x15x15. This gave me validation that these algorithms do work and practice on how to use them really well.

The biggest physical NxNxN cube I've solved is a black Shengshou 8x8x8 with a PB of about 36 minutes. I can solve a Shengshou 6x6x6 in about 13 minutes.

The Shengshou 8x8x8 is a really good cube. I'm planning to get the cubic (flat) Shengshou 7x7x7 cube too.


----------

